# what kind of job would an English speaking teen be able to find?



## cosmic93 (May 1, 2012)

Hello, I'm 18 years old and I'm planning to move to mexico for a while and I was wondering what kind of job would I be able to find? I'm also planning to attend college in Aguascalientes, Mexico. I'm fluent in Spanish and all the paperwork to work legally in Mexico will be taken care of.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

cosmic93 said:


> Hello, I'm 18 years old and I'm planning to move to mexico for a while and I was wondering what kind of job would I be able to find? I'm also planning to attend college in Aguascalientes, Mexico. I'm fluent in Spanish and all the paperwork to work legally in Mexico will be taken care of.


Who will be taking care of this paperwork? In most cases it has to be done by someone who is offering you a job. Since you obviously you don't have a job yet, I wonder who is doing this big favor for you.


----------



## cosmic93 (May 1, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> Who will be taking care of this paperwork? In most cases it has to be done by someone who is offering you a job. Since you obviously you don't have a job yet, I wonder who is doing this big favor for you.


A family friend is an attorney in mexico. I'll probably get a FMM permit and with the help of my friend I'll hopefully get a FM-3 permit


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

cosmic93 said:


> A family friend is an attorney in mexico. I'll probably get a FMM permit and with the help of my friend I'll hopefully get a FM-3 permit


An FMM is not a permit, just a document that everyone who enters Mexico as a tourist receives. If you have a friend who can get you an FM3 without a job or special skills that would warrant you being allowed to work in Mexico, that's very fortunate for you. Most of us who have an FM3 had to follow the rules to be granted one  !


----------



## cosmic93 (May 1, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> An FMM is not a permit, just a document that everyone who enters Mexico as a tourist receives. If you have a friend who can get you an FM3 without a job or special skills that would warrant you being allowed to work in Mexico, that's very fortunate for you. Most of us who have an FM3 had to follow the rules to be granted one  !


I can't imagine how difficult it must be to receive an FM3. I'm grateful my family knows someone willing to help. Now I'm just worried if I'll be able to find a decent job and hopefully attend a university at the same time.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

cosmic93 said:


> I can't imagine how difficult it must be to receive an FM3. I'm grateful my family knows someone willing to help. Now I'm just worried if I'll be able to find a decent job and hopefully attend a university at the same time.


Maybe your family friend will be able to help you find a job too. The kind of work that Mexicans your age can find in Mexico will pay far from what you might consider to be decent wages, I fear. I hope you aren't planning to support yourself solely on whatever job you can find.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

cosmic93 said:


> Hello, I'm 18 years old and I'm planning to move to mexico for a while and I was wondering what kind of job would I be able to find? I'm also planning to attend college in Aguascalientes, Mexico. I'm fluent in Spanish and all the paperwork to work legally in Mexico will be taken care of.


A job that may have you ask, do you what fries with that order?


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

I would believe that his family in Aguascalientes would be more of a help than us. Why do you ask here when your lawyer and family would know the job market better?


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Fmm*



Isla Verde said:


> An FMM is not a permit, just a document that everyone who enters Mexico as a tourist receives. If you have a friend who can get you an FM3 without a job or special skills that would warrant you being allowed to work in Mexico, that's very fortunate for you. Most of us who have an FM3 had to follow the rules to be granted one  !


An FMM also has some other categories that include: students, distinguished visitor, correspondent, businessman, human rights, scientist, artist, sports member, technician, professional etc. and tramite por FM3 y FM2 for 180 days.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey guys, give the kid a break, will ya? Many people went thru college asking, "Do you want fries with that?", there is nothing demeaning about it. I went through college in NYC asking, "Where to, sir?"

As to advice, we, the veterans of the Forum, know when to give it (I think ) and when to walk away. The kid seems to have done some of his homework, and I agree, leave it to his family and attorney to move on.

I would be interested to hear how he does accomplish his goal, however.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Just a point of reminder -- an FM3 alone doesn't give you permission to work. You need the additional work permission rider. In order to receive that you need to apply for either a) employee status which requires the sponsorship of a company intending to hire you or else b) you go for independent worker status, which doesn't allow for being an employee, just a contractor.

So if the OP doesn't have a job already lined up, option "a" won't work and option "b" would not allow for being hired by an employer.

I'm a little puzzled as to how this will work for the OP even with a lawyer pulling strings. Lawyers in Mexico don't have much clout, only a notario might possibly be able to pull that rabbit out of a hat.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

More remarkable than "Do you want fries with that?" or "Paper or plastic?" would be a college job that doesn't require a lot of physical labor for little money.

A nephew worked at Vertical Endeavor, an indoor climbing facility, for college money. Even with his skills, he didn't make much above minimum wage.

And, of course, minimum wage in MX is much less.


----------



## cosmic93 (May 1, 2012)

joaquinx said:


> I would believe that his family in Aguascalientes would be more of a help than us. Why do you ask here when your lawyer and family would know the job market better?


I thought it would be a good idea to ask on this forum since there are many expats that moved to Mexico. I guess it wasn't such a goood idea after all


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

cosmic93 said:


> I thought it would be a good idea to ask on this forum since there are many expats that moved to Mexico. I guess it wasn't such a goood idea after all


The problem with asking for advice about finding a minimum wage job on this forum is that most of the posters here are retired or have jobs that you are not yet qualified for. I fear that a job in a fast-food joint may be what you end up with. The best way to find something better is to use your personal connections to land a job.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

cosmic93 said:


> I thought it would be a good idea to ask on this forum since there are many expats that moved to Mexico. I guess it wasn't such a goood idea after all


Actually, if you think about it, it was a good idea. Now you have specific questions to ask your lawyer about what kind of work permit he intends to arrange for you and what options that might open up for you.

The reality is that for a non-Spanish speaker, there are very few options for employment. One option is to teach English (teacher training and certification would be required to get a respectable position). Another is a call center (I don't know if there are call center in Aguascalientes.). A third is selling timeshares but I doubt a timeshare company would hire a teenager. 

Any of those jobs, since they are designed for foreigners, will arrange for or assist you in arranging for your work permit. Outside of that, you are looking at very, very slim pickings.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

circle110 said:


> Actually, if you think about it, it was a good idea. Now you have specific questions to ask your lawyer about what kind of work permit he intends to arrange for you and what options that might open up for you.
> 
> The reality is that for a non-Spanish speaker, there are very few options for employment. One option is to teach English (teacher training and certification would be required to get a respectable position). Another is a call center (I don't know if there are call center in Aguascalientes.). A third is selling timeshares but I doubt a timeshare company would hire a teenager.
> 
> Any of those jobs, since they are designed for foreigners, will arrange for or assist you in arranging for your work permit. Outside of that, you are looking at very, very slim pickings.


Let's keep in mind that the OP is a Spanish-speaker, so that could open up more possibilities for him.

I don't know about call centers and real estate companies, but there are many language schools that will give you work and not help you get a work visa, and the really bad ones will not require that you have any official qualifications for the job. Of course, I wouldn't work for schools like that, but the OP might not mind, if teaching is something he might want to try. By the way, not all the teachers at language schools are foreigners; in fact, many English teachers are Mexican.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

cosmic93 said:


> I thought it would be a good idea to ask on this forum since there are many expats that moved to Mexico. I guess it wasn't such a goood idea after all


Cos - One thing you have been told as nauseum, as we have all been there, is there are no "dumb" questions. Coming here was not a bad idea, because you learned something. What you do with that knowledge or don't do with that knowledge could be the only dumb idea.

Yes, most of us here are old enough to be your grandparents (or at least aunt or uncle) and as such do not know what it is like to be 18 in 2012.

Do not give up your dream, act on it. Find more answers by asking more questions, but be prepared for answers you won't like - unfortunately it is a part of living also.

Last platitude: Anything in life you get too easily or too cheaply has no value to you because you didn't work to get it. Those things you value and will value are those things that cost you something. Sounds crazy? It sure is, but it's the truth.

Buena Suerte - follow your dreams - they give you a place to go.


----------



## cosmic93 (May 1, 2012)

FHBOY said:


> Cos - One thing you have been told as nauseum, as we have all been there, is there are no "dumb" questions. Coming here was not a bad idea, because you learned something. What you do with that knowledge or don't do with that knowledge could be the only dumb idea.
> 
> Yes, most of us here are old enough to be your grandparents (or at least aunt or uncle) and as such do not know what it is like to be 18 in 2012.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much!!!


----------



## vetty09 (May 21, 2012)

One word. Hospitality. 
As a speaker of English you should be able to find many jobs in hotels or as a tour guide, and translater. I've found that even if you are in an area with few English speaking tourist, the hotels will happily hire you. 
You could also teach Spanish to tourist or newcomers, also English to the locals.


----------



## tommygn (Dec 2, 2011)

Where in Mexico will you be moving to?

I have friends in Mexico City who will gladly land you a job tutoring english, depending on the level of your domain of the language.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

tommygn said:


> Where in Mexico will you be moving to?
> 
> I have friends in Mexico City who will gladly land you a job tutoring english, depending on the level of your domain of the language.


Would that job be a legal one?


----------



## cosmic93 (May 1, 2012)

tommygn said:


> Where in Mexico will you be moving to?
> 
> I have friends in Mexico City who will gladly land you a job tutoring english, depending on the level of your domain of the language.


I will be living in Aguascalientes


----------



## 146028 (Nov 16, 2011)

Whatever school you study at, there will be people trying to learn english, so you could try to tutor them. It's just a matter of asking around.


----------



## GeorgGrey (May 23, 2012)

cosmic93 said:


> Hello, I'm 18 years old and I'm planning to move to mexico for a while and I was wondering what kind of job would I be able to find? I'm also planning to attend college in Aguascalientes, Mexico. I'm fluent in Spanish and all the paperwork to work legally in Mexico will be taken care of.


You might want to try out a position as an English teacher. The big franchises like Harmon Hall or The Institute have branches in most major cities, and they would send you through a training program.

However, don't expect to make a living out of it, at best you will be able to supplement other income you might have. :clap2:


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Admission to college in Mexico will qualify 'cosmic93' for a 'No-inmigrante Estudiante' visa, without the need to pay a lawyer. Most lawyers know little of INM procedures; just how to collect cash and confuse you. The OP should ask INM to add 'lucrativa independiente' to the visa.
Application can be started online, once in Mexico on the FMM permit, and completed at the nearest INM full service office.

Note that these visas (previously FM3) have several available categories, other than just those for us retirees, etc.


----------



## Ennio (May 23, 2012)

*kind of a job*



cosmic93 said:


> Hello, I'm 18 years old and I'm planning to move to mexico for a while and I was wondering what kind of job would I be able to find? I'm also planning to attend college in Aguascalientes, Mexico. I'm fluent in Spanish and all the paperwork to work legally in Mexico will be taken care of.


Hello Cosmic93 once you get all your paper work in order I would suggest to try to look for a job in a place with a large turists transit place like Hotels Airports Bus stops (International Restaurants) etc. where you can use your english and spanish that way you can make more money and if that does not work try to find a job as a freelance translator or interpreter other than that you would have to work like most teens in a restaurant burger join pizza place etc. good luck and let us know how it goes in the future for :clap2:


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Admission to college in Mexico will qualify 'cosmic93' for a 'No-inmigrante Estudiante' visa, without the need to pay a lawyer. Most lawyers know little of INM procedures; just how to collect cash and confuse you. The OP should ask INM to add 'lucrativa independiente' to the visa.
> Application can be started online, once in Mexico on the FMM permit, and completed at the nearest INM full service office.


You can't just "ask" INM to add "lucrativa independiente" to your FM3. You have to specify what sort of work you plan to do and offer some proof you are qualified to do it.


----------



## cosmic93 (May 1, 2012)

I recently spoke to one of my cousins living in Aguascalientes. He is a shift supervisor for one of Nissan's production plants in Aguascalientes. I asked him what kind of job I would be able to get and told me there aren't many job opportunities for teenagers. But he did give me his advice to study in Aguascalientes and in the future I could land a respectable paying job in a new Nissan production plant that will soon open in 2013. He also told me being bilingual is a big plus :clap2:


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Do you, by chance, have a parent who is a Mexican citizen? If so, you can qualify for citizenship yourself and accomplish it at the nearest Mexican Consulate. That would eliminate the need for visas or permission to work.


----------

